
Ask HN: The most underrated cyberpunk novels? - zabana
I just finished reading the fantastic sprawl trilogy by Gibson and was wondering what I could add to my reading list that&#x27;s in the same wave. (ie Hardcore cyberpunk plot with a heavy emphasis on the technology and related social&#x2F;societal issues). Cheers
======
mindcrime
It's not _strictly_ cyberpunk, perhaps proto-cyberpunk, but I highly recommend
_The Shockwave Rider_ [1] by John Brunner if you haven't read it yet.

There's also _Snowcrash_ [2] by Neal Stephenson.

I've seen _Glasshouse_ [3] by Charles Stross on at least one list of cyberpunk
works, and while I think that designation is questionable, it _is_ an amazing
work regardless of what genre it falls into.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shockwave_Rider](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shockwave_Rider)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snow_Crash](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snow_Crash)

[3]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glasshouse_%28novel%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glasshouse_%28novel%29)

